# Thread Killer



## jpfabricator (Feb 24, 2016)

Ever feel like a thread killer when you are the last person to post? 
Ever wonder if the thread would have gone on if you hadent hit the reply button, or is it just me being paranoid?


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol I know that feeling.  I will say though I sleep great at night


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol I guess I'll be the last post on this thread!


----------



## David S (Feb 24, 2016)

Nope pineyfolks, you are not the last.  I can play this game.

However you could be second last.

David


----------



## jim18655 (Feb 24, 2016)

I've had it happen several times both here and other forums. Maybe my post was the absolute wisest answer and solved all the problems?


----------



## higgite (Feb 24, 2016)

I just figure that some of my posts are so absurdly off base that they leave everyone speechless.

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 24, 2016)

Been there done that. ROTFLMAO

 "Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 24, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> my post was the absolute wisest answer and solved all the problems



That's always what I've felt. No one could say it better. Right.


----------



## den-den (Feb 24, 2016)

I have done that on other forums and wondered about it.  It is not always a bad thing; when the original question has been answered, the thread has done its job.  Of course there are those threads that never seem to end, might be proud to kill one of those.


----------



## jim18655 (Feb 24, 2016)

Whew! I'm off the hook for killing a thread since others posted after me. Wait a minute... oops!


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 24, 2016)

This is sort of like musical chairs. In reverse


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 24, 2016)

I just figured my reply was so wrong that everbody was laughing so hard they couldn't reply.


----------



## Jethro3.0 (Feb 25, 2016)

Lets see if I can kill it.
J


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 25, 2016)

Yep......have killed a few myself. Started wondering if there was a season for it and did I need a permit.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 25, 2016)

Can't say for sure, but I believe I'm being watched by my toaster, and their out to get me. Mike


----------



## higgite (Feb 25, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> .... or is it just me being paranoid?


Hey, just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean someone's not really out to get me. 

Tom


----------



## mcostello (Feb 25, 2016)

The wifes not here right now so I have the last word for a little while...........


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 25, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> I've had it happen several times both here and other forums. Maybe my post was the absolute wisest answer and solved all the problems?



That's what I always figure so I don't get a complex....


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 25, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Been there done that. ROTFLMAO
> 
> "Billy G"



Ya, especially when you've had to lock the thread!  LOL


----------



## mcostello (Feb 25, 2016)

Lasted 13 minutes, new record.


----------



## Brain Coral (Feb 25, 2016)

Yup... here too.... you think to yourself... "Did I fart or something? "


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 25, 2016)

I am more nervous starting a thread than ending one.
I've read in the forums that there are no stupid questions.
Then i start typing and prove them wrong.
LK


----------



## David S (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok enough is enough.   I am going to lock this thread. PERIOD.

Hmm wait...how do I do this?  Grab a lock icon from somewhere and place it here?

Beg to be an administrator?  And then lock this useless thread?  I dunno

I am going to get a mart to sip on and reflect.  I will be be back.

David


----------



## RandyM (Feb 26, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> or is it just me being paranoid?
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker



Yup, paranoid. You worry too much.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 26, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> I am more nervous starting a thread than ending one.
> I've read in the forums that there are no stupid questions.
> Then i start typing and prove them wrong.
> LK



LMAO . The old shop saying still holds true I believe when it comes to questions ...............

Answers .......$1.00
Correct answers ........$5.00
Dumb looks ............STILL FREE !

I have no doubt in my mind I'll be getting plenty of those "looks" when it comes time to wiring up my machines .


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 26, 2016)

...........


----------



## atlas ten (Feb 26, 2016)

It could be understandable killing a thread started by oneself. But hoping for another post after when replying to someone else thread is the real killer 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 26, 2016)

Under likes received and trophy points we should add threads killed on our profile page. With bragging rights for the year!


----------



## higgite (Feb 26, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> Under likes received and trophy points we should add threads killed on our profile page. With bragging rights for the year!


The "Terminator" Award. I like it. A trophy sort of like the Heisman, except of Ah-nold holding a keyboard instead of a football. 

Tom


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 26, 2016)

It's gone three days without getting locked.....new record!


----------



## mulletmaster (Feb 26, 2016)

Haha. This has happened to me on numerous occasions on other forums.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 26, 2016)

...........


----------



## brav65 (Feb 26, 2016)

I prefer to think of myself as the last word on any number of subjects, really, just aske me I will tell you,


----------



## kvt (Feb 26, 2016)

No I've been watching and now it will probably going die.  I made a post in it.   My post are probably the last ones because I confused them so much they could not go on.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 27, 2016)

kvt said:


> No I've been watching and now it will probably going die.  I made a post in it.   My post are probably the last ones because I confused them so much they could not go on.


No, you're spared... maybe next time

Will say, the thread is in the correct category!!!


----------



## atlas ten (Feb 27, 2016)

Thread killer gone viral now. Has been spreading to other threads. No thread is going to be safe now.  Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrain (Feb 27, 2016)

My reply won't kill this thread, just because it is titled thread killer.  Interesting though to see who and when this thread dies.  I think there are several of us who want to live up to their name as "Thread Killer".   I for one.


----------



## Randall Marx (Mar 3, 2016)

Too bad! Not dead yet!!!


----------



## higgite (Mar 3, 2016)

Igor! It's alive! It's alive! It's aliiiiiiiive!

Tom


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 3, 2016)

Its pronounced I-gore.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## sgisler (Mar 3, 2016)

Abby Normal?


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 3, 2016)

pull my finger


----------



## sgisler (Mar 3, 2016)

Damn your eyes!
Too late 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 3, 2016)

let's see if this works, bang...bang...


----------



## sgisler (Mar 3, 2016)

It’s pronounced ‘Fronkensteen'


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higgite (Mar 4, 2016)

It’s pronounced Frahn’-kun-shteen!

Tom

Edit: Stan, great minds think alike! I didn't see your post until mine posted.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 4, 2016)

............


----------



## sgisler (Mar 4, 2016)

Truly a great movie, Tom


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 4, 2016)

Yup, one of the best.

[after sex with The Monster]

Elizabeth: Oh. Where you going?... Oh, you men are all alike. Seven or eight quick ones and then you're out with the boys to boast and brag. YOU BETTER KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT. Oh... I think I love him.

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: You know, I'm a rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I can help you with that hump.

Igor: What hump?


----------



## sgisler (Mar 4, 2016)

.....but you have to remember that a worm... with very few exceptions... is not a human being.


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 4, 2016)

Guys, keep your comments and wording appropriate.  We are a "G" audience here!!! 

Your post will get deleted!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 4, 2016)

speaking of posts...


----------



## higgite (Mar 11, 2016)

Yay!! It finally died!
.
.
.
Oops.

Tom


----------

